# Ergo newborn insert?



## fullofhope (Apr 21, 2003)

I have several slings that I used with my first, as he liked to be hidden from view for the first few months, but the slings being on only one shoulder hurt my back. I'm expecting #2 in may. We also have an ergo, which I used mainly as a backpack and loved loved loved. I'm wondering- does the ergo insert really hold baby snugly? Baby looks so exposed. But I'm thinking I could carry baby more if I had a 2-shoulder way to do it... do any of you have the infant insert, and do you like it? Do your babies like it?

Thanks!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

It doesn't hold baby to your chest AT ALL. You could fold up a blanket to do the same thing. I have one I need to get rid of if you really want one


----------



## fullofhope (Apr 21, 2003)

Hmmm. That's what I was afraid of. Is there a sling that is 2-shouldered that itsn't a big long wrap?


----------



## MollyandCleo (Jun 14, 2005)

You can wear a newborn in a mei tai. Kozy carrier has some good instructions on how to do that: http://www.kozycarrier.homestead.com...tml#anchor_285


----------



## ColoradoKat (Feb 23, 2006)

We love our infant insert, I mean *LOVE* IT! We put 4 month old dd to sleep in it each night. IT is so easy to get her from the Ergo to our bed. I like it better than a towel because it has a little more structure and doesn't bunch up. But I agree that baby wearing is so personal. It has been great for us, I say give it a try, you may love it too.


----------



## glowan1 (Feb 21, 2007)

The Ergo with newborn insert can get quite warm for the baby. Depending on where you are located, it may not be the best choice


----------



## mliss (May 15, 2006)

You could also just try baby tummy to tummy with legs froggied inside the Ergo. I helped a mama with her 2 week old and, with a small, folded blanket to take some of the extra space, baby looked great and went right to sleep.

See this website for how-to: http://www.the-ergo-lady.com/learn-e...t_in_the_Ergo_

M'Liss


----------

